# why does my cat smell my hair?



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Can anyone tell me why my cat sticks her nose into my hair every day and has a really good sniff? At first I just laughed but she has been doing this every day for months now... I would just like to understand why she soes this.:blink: odd or normal???


----------



## aesir22 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mine does the same with me, and my housemate who has really thick curly hair. I think he thinks its one big weird shaped cat


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

lol ur lucky thats all ur cat does!, mines tries to actually eat my hair! lool its fun tho lol


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol, this reminded me of something I'd forgotten, that used to happen years ago!! Back in the early 90s when we were still all having perms, my black and white cat Jimmy (died seven years ago RIP) would not leave me alone when I'd just had one done! He would climb up on my lap, or on the back of the chair behind me, gently snuffling and going sniff ... sniff .... sniff for hours.  I could only think that for some strange reason he liked the smell. As soon as it wore off, he wasn't interested until 6 months later when I'd been to the hairdressers again.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

That's love!! :001_wub:
My kitten does it too, but my friend's cat used to knead and suckle my hair! It used to make me giggle endlessly!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

mine does that and trys to bloody eat it : :nono: rubs his face all over it to!


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

lol Minoush does the same with me and with my daughters when they're in bed lol.


----------



## Smitherooney (Sep 15, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> mine does that and trys to bloody eat it : :nono: rubs his face all over it to!


Yep my Rupert has always done this. It's funny to watch him having a good old sniff, lick and then ............. he bits!!!!! :cryin::nono::cryin::nono:
He loved doing this to an exboyfriend which would make me laugh so much.
I think they wonder why we only have fur on our heads and they do the same as they would each other in the cat world.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Be grateful it just sniffs your hair!!!! 

Many years ago my wonderful Boris (long gone but never forgotten) would give me massive cat evils until I undid my pony tail so that he could 'nuzzle' my hair and turn it into a soggy, knotted mass.


----------



## Pegster (Mar 19, 2011)

When our cats do that to us, my husband says that they're sniffing our brains


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi all... great funny posts, so I haven't got a mad cat then... you all have one too 
I do feel sooo much better now, I was even beginning to think she was trying to tell me that there was something medicaly wrong with me.
If any one ever finds out what this odd behaviour is...... let us all know.
P.S I don't have permed hair!


----------



## FrostyPops73 (Apr 4, 2011)

How funny. Can't say my cat smells my hair but he has this thing of sitting on the back of the sofa and wafting his tail in my face which causes my eyes to water! Lovely!


----------

